# ceiling fan



## nutmeg2356 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey guys,
My beroom (where i will be keeping Basil) tends to get really hot, and i usually have my ceiling fan on most of the time. Is this okay for Basil? or will this be creating a draft? Without it i can barely sleep in there.. so i don't really know what to do :/


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

how hot is it exactly you should get a thermometer and check but in my opinion a little bit of a cool breeze is better then a a hedgie baked meat ball lol


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Definitely get a temp gauge for their area. Its too easy for people to become accustomed to temperatures as they drop or rise slowly. 

I have the AC set for 84 so it doesn't rise higher than that. Heater is set to 73 so even on a particularly chilly night it cannot drop below that. Year-round.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

maybe you should just put ur hedgie in a different room? i need low temperatures when i sleep too so i would just put ur little guy in a different room that doesnt get lower then temps that krbshappy71 said i think u shouldnt let it get over eight tho but thats only my opinion  get a thermometer and a space heater if needed


----------



## nutmeg2356 (Aug 8, 2010)

it's not terribly hot, it's 78 degrees- 80 degrees. but i use my fan to just make it a bit more comfy. would the fan be bad for him, because i heard drafts are bad.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

nutmeg2356 said:


> it's not terribly hot, it's 78 degrees- 80 degrees. but i use my fan to just make it a bit more comfy. would the fan be bad for him, because i heard drafts are bad.


Can you use/get a smaller fan that just points at you and not your hedgehog? That's what I do.


----------

